# Ant Anstead - Master Mechanic



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

On Prime and Motortrend - pretty good watch and bodes well for what he may do now he's left Wheeler Dealers


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Will have a look - enjoyed watching him on WD


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

If it's on prime I'll catch up. 

His work does look good on TV, but a few cars from his ITV series didn't get good reviews from experts.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Didn't know he'd left WD. Enjoyed his bits on that, forwarded through Mike's parts unless he was in a site somewhere making something.
Not got Prime unfortunately.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Mike confirmed on Twitter that Ant ‘hasn’t left Wheeler Dealers’ which would suggest that their are long term projects he wants to be involved in still

He’s obviously stayed in the US for his sons sake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

andy665 said:


> On Prime and Motortrend - pretty good watch and bodes well for what he may do now he's left Wheeler Dealers


It's only episode 1 that's included with prime, you have to pay for the rest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

WRX said:


> It's only episode 1 that's included with prime, you have to pay for the rest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was able to watch all 12 episodes on Prime - episodes 2 onwards and subject to you agreeing a free trial of Motortrend


----------

